# Hechte füttern??



## Bärbel (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihr!
Zur Beseitung unseres großen Stichlich-Problems haben wir letzten Herbst zwei __ Hechte in unseren Teich gesetzt. Mittlerweile sind keine __ Stichlinge mehr zu sehen, allerdings auch keine __ Frösche, __ Molche, Kaulquappen, __ Rückenschwimmer usw.... Wir möchten die Hechte noch 3-4 Wochen drin lassen, um sicher zu sein, daß auch evtl. Mini-Stichlinge "natürlich entsorgt" werden. Die Hechte tun mir jetzt ziemlich leid, ich denk mal, die haben ganz schön Hunger... Einen (vielleicht ist's auch nur noch einer) sieht man jetzt immer öfters ruhig im Flachwasser auf der Lauer liegen, der wartet bestimmt auf was zu Essen. Was füttert man denen? Teichfisch-Futter? Oder ein Steak?
Liebe Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Bärbel,

versuch es doch mal mit einem vorgeworfenem, lebendem __ Regenwurm.
Vielleicht nimmt er ihn an.

Aber das Hechte den Teich ratzekahl leer fressen ist ja auch schade.
Die sind dann schon mal keine Lösung für mein __ Goldfisch-Problem. :?

Bin gerade am "verhandeln" um einen __ Barsch....


----------



## Haitu (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo,

Hechte sind revierbildende Einzelkämpfer und fressen alles was sich im Wasser bewegt, Kanibalismus eingeschlossen.
Es kann also gut möglich sein, dass nur noch einer da ist.
Ein Steak wird er nicht fressen, es bewegt sich nicht . __ Regenwurm ist gut.


----------



## Bärbel (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

...das mit dem Steak war ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint  
Ich hab schon öfters mal nen __ Regenwurm reingeworfen, aber nicht gesehen, was damit passiert ist.

Die "Restbevölkerung" in meinem Teich ist erst in den letzten paar Tagen verschwunden, ich denke, daß zur __ Goldfisch-Reduzierung so ein __ Hecht schon geeignet ist, vor allem, wenn man ihn dann nicht zu lange drin läßt. Der räumt bestimmt schnell auf. Ich bin voller Bewunderung für das Fischchen, wie tapfer er die stacheligen __ Stichlinge gefressen hat... ich hatte ein paar Mal einen beim Saubermachen zwischen den Fingern stecken, die Stacheln sind wirklich nicht zu verachten..


----------



## Barscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Du kannst einfach ein Stück Fleich, natürlich ungewürzt , an einen Stück Schnur durch das Wasser ziehen. Nach dem Biss muss sich die Schnur dann sofort lösen


----------



## Barscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Was sagt Haitu und Bärbel dazu? Voll krass ide oter nisch

User "Barscher" wurde vom Forenteam wegen vielfacher verbaler Fehltritte gesperrt.


----------



## Bärbel (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

@ Barscher: Lieber nicht, nicht dass er noch auf den Geschmack kommt und nach badenden Kleinkindern schnappt :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hi Bärbel,

was der __ Hecht frißt hängt ganz mit seiner Größe zusammen. Je größer der Hecht umso größer darf die Futterportion sein. Ein Hecht von rund einem 1/2m schaut einen Babystichling nicht mehr an, der will Futterfische von mindestens 15cm haben . Hechte fressen auch tote Fische, allerdings dürfen diese noch nicht vor sich hin gammeln (müssen noch recht frisch - eingefroren - sein). Ist der (die) Hechte noch nicht so groß kannst Du es ja mal mit Stinten probieren. Die bekommt man tiefgefroren in jedem Aquaristikladen, schwimmen aufgetaut oben und riechen nach Gurke, sprechen daher die __ Nase des Hechtes an. Wenn er Tiefkühlleichen trotzdem nicht will muß man ihnen halt etwas Leben einhauchen (an einem Faden binden und den Hechten am Kopf vorbei ziehen.) 

MfG Frank


----------



## Bärbel (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Unser __ Hecht ist - nach Frauenschätzung   - so ca. 40 cm lang (jedenfalls länger wie mein 30cm Lineal hier aufm Schreibtisch). Ich denk mal, die Stichliche - auch die "großen" - hat der nur gefressen, weil halt nix anderes da war. Ebenso wie das andere Schwimm- und Krabbelvieh, was da so an und im Teich ist. Ich probiers jetzt mal mit Regenwürmern, sobald ich wirklich keine __ Stichlinge mehr seh, wird mein Retter eh umgesetzt.


----------



## Guppyfreund (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Als Angler weiß ich das kleine Hechte im schlimmsten Fall auch Regenwürmer fressen, ich halte die beschriebene Situation jedenfalls nicht für Artgerecht...


----------



## Bärbel (21. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

...stimmt, artgerecht ist die Situation mit Sicherheit nicht... nachdem der __ Hecht das ganze Wochenende regungslos im Flachwasser auf der Lauer lag und sich auch nicht von uns hat stören lassen, nehmen wir an, der hat sooo großen Hunger, daß ihm jetzt alles egal ist... Regenwürmer interessieren ihn nicht, auch kein toter Fisch. Deshalb kommt die Tage ein Angler, holt ihn raus und er kommt wieder da hin, wo er her ist...


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (22. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo erstmal,

möchte hierzu sagen das es nicht in Ordnung ist die Hechte so im Teich zu lassen.
Hechte haben sehr grossen Hunger und fresse Fische bis zur Hälfte Ihrer Körperlänge. Das mit dem __ Regenwurm ist Blödsinn, vielleicht um das Gewissen etwas zu beruhigen.Ich empfehle Dir einige Rotfedern oder Rotaugen mit vernünftigen längen,10-15cm zu kaufen und regelmäßig zu füttern oder die Hechte schnellstens rauszufangen.

Gruß Mäx


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Moin,

ich denke Bärbel hat es längst verstanden. 


> Deshalb kommt die Tage ein Angler, holt ihn raus und er kommt wieder da hin, wo er her ist...



In einen Schwimmteich setzt man absichtlich keinen einzigen Futterfisch für einen __ Hecht... er sollte diese nur entfernen.
Und nun darf er wieder in seinen angestammten Lebensraum.


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (22. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo,

und wenn er sich nicht fangen lässt muß er verhungern.???
Meinte ja nur wegen dem Füttern.

aber sonst hast de natürlich recht. 

Gruß Mäx


----------



## Bärbel (22. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Mäx,
ich kann Dich (und mein Gewissen) beruhigen.... der __ Hecht schwimmt jetzt (hoffentlich) fröhlich, glücklich und satt in seinem alten Gewässer... Er ließ sich ganz leicht fangen und in einem Riesenkübel widerspruchslos abtransportieren. Anscheinend haben ihm sein Hecht-Kamerad und die Tausende von Stichlichen gut geschmeckt, er war ein ganzes Stück größer wie im Herbst. Jetzt hoff ich mal, daß ich meine __ Stichlinge entgültig los bin und nie wieder welche in den Teich bekomm!


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Ich würd aufpassen Hechte springen aus Teichen heraus wenn sie schon lange nichts mehr gefressen haben.

Gruß
tomz


----------



## March (2. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

@ Tomz:

Wo hast du denn das her???
Sorry, aber ich angle schon viele Jahre und hab auch schon viele Hechte gefangen und viel darüber gelesen bzw. beigebracht bekommen - aber sowas hab ich noch nie gehört.

Oder sollte das ein Witz sein ?!?


----------



## Berndt (2. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Naja, wenn ich ein größerer __ Hecht wäre und mich in nur 500 Liter Wasser befände (tomz' Teichgröße) würde ich vielleicht auch kurz rausspringen und schauen, ob ich vielleicht infolge irgendwelcher Umwelteinflüsse vom "Hauptgewässer" abgetrennt wurde........

Berndt


----------



## Mühle (2. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Wer hat denn bitte einen Hecht im Teich, habt Ihr denn gar keine Ahnung  

Nee, sorry, ich lese nicht mehr alles, daß würde mein Herz nicht mitmachen  

komische Grüße

Britta


----------



## Bärbel (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

...aus der "__ Hecht"-Beschreibung im Forum:
"Hechte sollten nur in Gartenteichen über min. 100qm gehalten werden, und auch dann immer nur einzeln (ansonsten bleibt nur ein Riesenfisch übrig, der alle anderen Hechte gefressen hat - Einzelgänger und Kanibalen- nur bei genügend Futter (oder zur Paarungszeit) stehen mal mehrer Hechte gemeinsam zusammen). Hechte können Fische verschlingen die die Hälfte ihrer eigenen Länge haben"
Unser Teich hat 130 m², ist 2 m tief und der Hecht ist alleine drin zum __ Stichlinge-Vernichten.
Bis jetzt ist er noch nicht nach draußen gehüpft, er frisst weder Kinder noch Hunde und wird trotzdem immer fetter und größer.
Meiner Meinung nach geht's ihm besser wie vielen Kois, Goldfischen und div. anderen Fischleins in Mini-Teichen.
Noch Fragen?

verärgerte Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## Eugen (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hi Bärbel

   1:0 für dich


----------



## Bärbel (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Danke Eugen!


----------



## katja (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

hallo bärbel,

 was ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz verstehe........

hast du nicht am 22.5.07 geschrieben, dass der __ hecht nun rausgefangen sei und in seinem alten gewässer schwimmt???


----------



## Mühle (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Katja,

das wollte ich auch gerade fragen  .


Hi Bärbel,

Du hast so schön die Hechthaltung in Teichen beschrieben, warum hast Du denn 2 Hechte in Deinen Teich gesetzt  


fragende Grüße

Britta


----------



## karsten. (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

wenn hier  statt um 

_ Hecht _


nur noch um 

_Recht _ 

geht 
wird´s uninteressant      

bleibt bitte cool    

mfG


----------



## Bärbel (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

...den "alten" __ Hecht haben wir auch gefangen und wieder ausgesetzt, da wir dachten, wir wären die __ Stichlinge los.... war dann aber nicht so und wir ließen uns einen "neuen" Hecht fangen und der hat jetzt den gleichen Job wie der "Alte". Anfangs hatten wir auch 2 Hechte, dachten, dann wär er nicht so allein, hatten dann aber im Frühjahr festgestellt, daß er das Alleinsein vorzieht.
Jetzt: 1 Hecht als "Nutztier" auf 130 m², 2 mtr. Tiefe und geschätzten 80.000 Litern Wasser. 

..............und wieviel Fläche hat bei Dir *ein Fisch *zur Verfügung, Britta?

@ Karsten... ich find's ja auch blöd, aber warum soll ich mich angreifen lassen??? Bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst!


----------



## Mühle (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Hi Bärbel,

jeder meiner Fische darf den kompletten Teich nutzen, mach Dir keine Sorgen, die haben Platz genug  .

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit Deinen "Nutztier", ich erfreue mich außer an den "Streichelfischen" auch an Fröschen, Libellen, Salamander oder Molche  . 

Jeder so wie er es möchte  

viele Grüße

Britta, die sich freut, daß es jetzt wenigstens nur noch 1 Hecht in Deinem Teich ist


----------



## katja (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



			
				Bärbel schrieb:
			
		

> aber warum soll ich mich angreifen lassen??? Bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst!



 ich wüsste nicht, wo ich dich angegriffen habe. und dass du an irgendwas schuld hast, habe ich auch nicht gesagt.
ich habe mir lediglich den thread von anfang an durchgelesen und dann stellte sich mir halt die frage.


----------



## Bärbel (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

...Britta, ich dachte, Fische darf man wegen der Schleimschicht auf den Schuppen nicht streicheln?!? Lieg ich da falsch?
Einen __ Salamander hab ich nicht, aber __ Frösche und __ Molche, die wissen, daß der __ Hecht eben nicht am Ufer entlang spaziert und auch die Wasserfall-Stufen nicht hochklettert. Sogar __ Libellen halten es mit dem Hecht aus!!!!!!!!!
Er fängt sich zwar ab und zu mal nen badenden Vogel, aber Nachbars Katze killt die Piepmätze häufiger und nur zum Spaß...

Wo kann ich bitte nachlesen, daß man in einem Gartenteich KEINEN Hecht (oder Hechte) halten darf?


----------



## Mühle (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Bärbel,

na dann hat sich ja Dein Froschproblem vom 1. Beitrag erledigt  

Also Du läßt einen Hecht oder mehrere aus einem Gewässer fangen (wahrscheinlich privater Angelteich  ) , dann kann sich dieser Hecht den "Bauch vollschlagen" bis ... er ganz hungrig irgendwo rumliegt, Du Dir mittlerweile Sorgen machst und dann kommt der Hecht einfach dahin zurück, wo er hergekommen ist.

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden ?

Sorry, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar  .

Was fütterst Du denn nun dem neuen Hecht oder sind noch genug Stichlinge da  

Klar kannst Du einen Hecht in Deinem Teich halten und wie man sieht auch mehrere, damit wäre das Futterproblem auch gelöst.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Moin.

Für mich ist das schon nachvollziehbar... fressen und gefressen werden.
Nennt sich Natur und passiert tagtäglich vor unserer __ Nase, ohne das wir es immer merken. Oder fressen Koi/Goldfische etwa nicht ihren winzigen Nachwuchs bzw. haben nicht einige Teichbesitzer (ich inklusive) einen Sonnenbarsch zum selben Zweck im Teich? 

Wie nachvollziehbar/artgerecht ist es denn, einen Flußfisch namens Waxdick/__ Sterlet in einem abgeschlossenen Gewässer ohne richtige Strömung und die Möglichkeit zur Wanderung ins offene Meer zu halten?  
Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. 

Mir fehlt hier eine Idee für Bärbel, wie sie es besser/anders machen könnte. 
Die hier einseitig abgeladenen Stichelein helfen gar keinem. Weder Bärbel, noch dem __ Hecht oder gar den Stichlingen/Fröschen etc.
Ich persönlich würde wetten, dass in einem (jeweils bau- + lagegleichen!) Teich mit nur einem einzigen Hecht + ein paar Stichlingen mehr Artenvielfalt herrscht, als in einem mit vielen großen gefräßigen Koi, __ Graskarpfen usw. 

Zu bedenken gebe ich noch dies:
Keiner unserer mit Fischen besetzten Teiche ist wirklich nah an der Natur. Solche kleinen Gewässer würden "in Freiheit" innerhalb weniger Jahre zuwuchern und verlanden. Fische hätten dort auf Dauer ohne korrigierende, menschliche Eingriffe keine Chance. 
Egal ob Stör, Hecht, Koi, __ Goldfisch oder Stichling!


Gruß
Annett


----------



## Bärbel (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Danke, Annett!!!!

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass, nachdem der erste __ Hecht draußen war und bis der jetztige Hecht eingesetzt wurde, das "Kleinvieh" wieder zum Vorschein kam und auch noch da ist. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die 680 (gekauften) Wasserpflanzen jetzt im 2. Jahr unglaublich gewachsen sind und mit denen, die wir dieses Jahr eingepflanzt haben, genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten vor dem Hecht bieten.
MEINER Meinung nach geht es dem Hecht in UNSEREM Teich besser, wie so manchem __ Goldfisch und Koi in den UV-Licht geklärtem, sterilem Gewässer anderer.
So. Das war's. Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht mehr sagen.

Gruß
Bärbel


----------



## Mühle (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Annett,

eine sehr schöne Abhandlung der Hechthaltung im Teich, vorallem so unpersönlich geschrieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Setze doch bitte beim nächsten Mal meinen Namen davor : MÜHLE oder auch Britta, wenn Du mich meinst, ist höflicher  




			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> Wie nachvollziehbar/artgerecht ist es denn, einen Flußfisch namens Waxdick/Sterlet in einem abgeschlossenen Gewässer ohne richtige Strömung und die Möglichkeit zur Wanderung ins offene Meer zu halten?
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.
> ...



Nur eins : Meine Störe kommen nicht aus der freien Wildbahn und werden dort auch nicht eingesetzt, im Gegensatz zu diesen Hechten und sowas ist, soweit ich das weiß, auch nicht erlaubt, zumindest das Wiedereinsetzen.


Na Bärbel, dann ist ja alles paletti auch badende Vögel und Frösche läßt der Hecht mittlerweile in Ruhe, dann weiterhin viel Spaß  


viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

N'abend.

Weißte was Britta, Du hast Recht und wir unsere Ruhe. Zufrieden? 

Nur noch soviel:
Wenn Du, entgegen Deiner Aussage "Nee, sorry, ich lese nicht mehr alles, daß würde mein Herz nicht mitmachen" mal alles gelesen hättest, dann wüßtest Du auch, dass Bärbel im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier keine Dauer-Fischhaltung anstrebt.
Sie hat einen Schwimmteich. Und dort ist ein sich explosionsartig vermehrender Fischbestand (__ Stichlinge stehen den Goldfischen diesbezüglich kaum was nach) einfach nicht besonders günstig. Vernichten die Stichlinge doch einiges an nützlichen Kleinstlebewesen, wie z.B. Wasserflöhe.
Nach der Freßkur des Hechtes werden sich diese erwünschten Bestände in Bärbels Teich mit Sicherheit wieder aufbauen. 



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eins : Meine __ Störe kommen nicht aus der freien Wildbahn und werden dort auch nicht eingesetzt, im Gegensatz zu diesen Hechten und sowas ist, soweit ich das weiß, auch nicht erlaubt, zumindest das Wiedereinsetzen.


Hast Du eigentlich schon mal was von Fischaufzuchtgewässern gehört in denen z.B. die Silversterkarpfen heranwachsen? 
Guckst Du - defekter Link entfernt -!


> Neben seiner Bedeutung als beliebter Angelfisch wird der __ Hecht gern in Karpfenabwachsteichen gehältert, da er die Bestände kleiner Weißfisch-Arten, die in den Teichen als unerwünschte Nahrungskonkurrenz auftreten, niedrig hält.


Ich weiß nicht, woher Bärbels Hecht stammt und wenn ich ehrlich bin - mir persönlich ist das ziemlich egal. 
Ich sehe nur, dass ein Hecht ein dauerhafter Süßwasserfisch ist und er später noch mehr Platz haben wird.... im Gegensatz zu Deinen Stör(en). 
Lass die Steine daher besser in der Jackentasche.  

Ist es für den Hecht besser, wenn er statt in einem anderen Teich in der Pfanne landet? 

Es scheint, ich/wir werde(n) wohl weiterhin auf einen hechtfreundlichen Vorschlag zur Beseitigung des Stichlingproblems, Deinerseits, verzichten müssen. 

Grüße
Annett, die sich jetzt ebenfalls aus dieser "Diskussion" zurückziehen wird


----------



## Mühle (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend.
> 
> Weißte was Britta, Du hast Recht und wir unsere Ruhe. Zufrieden?
> 
> ...




Tja, Annett, ich habe den nächsten Tag alles gelesen und zwar mehrmals und da ist mir erst Recht das Herz stehen geblieben.



> Ich weiß nicht, woher Bärbels Hecht stammt und wenn ich ehrlich bin - mir persönlich ist das ziemlich egal.



Dir ist es egal, mir nicht  




> .... im Gegensatz zu Deinen Stör(en).
> Lass die Steine daher besser in der Jackentasche.



Wieder ein persönlicher Angriff, warum ? Meine Störe heißen nicht Hecht :nase, sie kommen aus viel kleineren Teichen und ich weiß nicht, was das nun mit dem Hecht zu tun haben könnte ?   



> Es scheint, ich/wir werde(n) wohl weiterhin auf einen hechtfreundlichen Vorschlag zur Beseitigung des Stichlingproblems, Deinerseits, verzichten müssen.
> 
> Grüße
> Annett, die sich jetzt ebenfalls aus dieser "Diskussion" zurückziehen wird



Nun verstehe ich gar nichts mehr  , aber wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, ist es besser zu gehen, ok  

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Berndt (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Britta,

für mich ist Bärbels "Hechtverwendung" durchaus nachvollziehbar und 
auch ich sehe darin nichts verwerfliches, tierquälerisches......
Der __ Hecht (kein Schwarmfisch) hat doch paradiesische Zustände in einem derart großen Gewässer. 
Außerdem hat er keinen größeren Hecht als Feind, 
so wie hier.

Und wie würdest du mich beurteilen?

Ich habe selbst als Kind kleine Hechte im Gartenteich gehalten und deren Verhalten beobachtet.
Ich habe auch schon viele Hechte mit der Angel gefangen und sie dann verspeist.
Ich habe allerdings auch schon öfters Tausende junge Hechte gerettet, welche bei 
starken Wasserstandsschwankungen in Stauseen vom Hauptstrom
 getrennt im versickernden Wasser eigentlich schon rettungslos verloren waren 
(und sicher nicht aus dem Grund, damit sie mir als "spätere Beute" erhalten bleiben).

Ich sehe Bärbels Hecht nicht als "Nutztier-komm-friss-und-dann-tschüss" Opfer, 
sondern allein die Tatsache, dass sie in etlichen Beiträgen versucht (hat), alles genau zu erklären, 
zeigt wohl eher, dass der Hecht schon zu einem persönlichen Freund geworden ist, der nach Urlaubsende 
in einem 80.000 Liter Teich inkl. Verpflegung freundlich wieder nach Hause verabschiedet wurde.........

Liebe Grüße Berndt


----------



## Findling (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Bärbel,

wie viele User hier leidvoll erfahren mussten gibt es praktisch keine Möglichkeit, die in einem Teich vorhandenen Fische an der Vermehrung zu hindern, solange mehr Futter zur Verfügung steht als vom vorhandenen Fischbestand aufgenommen werden kann. Hiermit ist nicht nur das Fischfutter gemeint, das von dir in den Teich eingegeben wird, sondern alles, was den Fischen als Futter dient. Das Einsetzen von Raubfischen gleich welcher Art ist meiner Überzeugung nach als Mittel der Bestandsregulierung bestenfalls bedingt tauglich. 

Im Normalfall kann ein Räuber nur die Tiere erbeuten, die durch irgendwelche Umstände nicht in der Lage sind, sich rechtzeitig in Sicherheit zu bringen. Das sind meistens die alten, schwachen, kranken oder aber jungen und unerfahrenen Tiere. Ein Räuber wird niemals eine gesamte Population ausrotten können. Einige gesunde und starke Tiere überleben eigentlich immer. Dann kommt der Räuber aus dem Teich heraus, die überlebenden Fische finden ein Überangebot an Nahrung und vermehren sich wieder wie doof. Das ist nun mal der Lauf der Welt. Wenn nun ein neuer Räuber (wie in deinem Fall) eingesetzt wird, kommt der gleiche Kreislauf wieder in Gang. Entweder sind die Räuber in den Teichen nicht in der Lage eine wirkliche Bestandskontrolle durchzuführen weil sie zu klein sind (Sonnenbarsch) oder aber sie sind alleine dazu einfach wegen der Vielzahl der „Beutetiere“ nicht in der Lage. Wenn man aber mehrere einsetzt hat man das Problem nur verlagert. Aus dem Überbestand an Zierfischen wird schnell ein Überbestand an Räubern. Oder wie in deinem Fall ist der einzelne Räuber inzwischen so groß geworden, dass die angebotenen (vorhandenen) Fische nicht mehr zu seiner Körpergröße und damit nicht mehr in sein Beuteschema passen. Damit ist sein Verbleib im Teich zur Bestandskontrolle sinnlos.

Du hast jetzt nur genau 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder der __ Hecht wird wieder aus deinem Teich entfernt, oder du musst Fische in einer für den Hecht passenden Größe als Futterfische zusätzlich einsetzen. Da der Hecht jedoch deinen Fischbestand reduzieren sollte, ist das Einsetzen von Futterfischen unpraktisch. Oder aber als letzte, jedoch von dir mit Sicherheit nicht gewünschte Möglichkeit bleibt das Verhungern des Hechtes.

Du wirst dich wohl oder übel damit abfinden müssen, deinen Teich mit Stichlingen „verseucht“ zu haben. Die einzige wirkliche Alternative wäre das manuelle Fangen aller __ Stichlinge. Wobei ich das bei deiner Teichgröße als fast unmöglich bezeichnen möchte. 

@ Britta

Ich kann deine Reaktionen nicht nachvollziehen. Der Hecht ist ein Raubtier und muss sich ernähren. Also frisst er Fische, __ Frösche, Vögel usw. Aber ob der Hecht jetzt in Bärbels Teich oder in einem anderen Gewässer schwimmt, andere Lebewesen fressen muss er auf jeden Fall. Wo bitte ist hier das Problem? Doch nicht etwa, dass es überhaupt Hechte gibt?
Und ob bestimmte Fischarten für Teiche geeignet sind oder nicht ist eine müßige Diskussion in der man niemals eine von allen akzeptierte Lösung finden wird. Die Bandbreite reicht hier von „grundsätzlich gar keine Fische“ bis zu „alle Süßwasserfische/Kaltwasserfische“ – wenn denn das Teichvolumen stimmt.

Mir persönlich ist es auf jeden Fall lieber, jemand wie Bärbel bemerkt, dass etwas mit ihren Tieren „nicht stimmt“ und sucht hier Rat, als dass einfach alles sich selbst überlassen wird und die Tiere qualvoll eingehen. Dass das mit dem Hecht keine so gute Idee war, hat sie zwischenzeitlich wahrscheinlich selbst gemerkt und ich gehe davon aus, dass sie dies auch ändern wird.

@ all

Grundsätzlich finde ich es angebracht, mal über folgendes nachzudenken:


Klar, auf begangene Fehler muss hingewiesen werden, damit man weiß, was falsch gemacht wurde. Aber mehr oder weniger verdeckte Beschuldigungen gegen Ratsuchende sind meiner Meinung nach nicht angebracht. Der damit erzielte „Erfolg“ kann dann eigentlich nur sein, dass User, die irgendwann eine „Fehlentscheidung“ getroffen haben sich nicht mehr trauen, hier um Rat zu bitten aus Angst, keine Hilfe sondern nur Vorwürfe zu bekommen. 

Das wiederum kann nicht der Sinn eines solchen Forums sein.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Manfred,



			
				Manfred schrieb:
			
		

> Das wiederum kann nicht der Sinn eines solchen Forums sein.



Mit dieser Aussage hast du 100% recht. Ziel und Zweck dieses Forums ist es Ratsuchenden eine Plattform zu bieten, wo sie ihre Fragen stellen können, ohne irgendwelchen Anfeindungen, wie ich es schon in anderen Foren (nicht nur Teich- oder Koiforen) gesehen habe, ausgesetzt zu sein.

Man/frau will ja auch aus Fehlern anderer lernen, um nicht die gleichen Fehler zu machen.

Sachliche Diskussionen  Anfeindungen/Beleidigungen definitiv 

In diesem Sinne...... mach ich hier dann mal zu.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo,

Ich mache hier mal unter Vorbehalt auf.

Sollte es weiter zu Anfeindungen/Beleidigungen kommen, mach ich hier endgültig dicht.

Also nur sachliche Diskussionen. Danke.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Hi,

Da der Hecht-Thread für soviel Anspannung gesorgt hat, möchte ich mal einen Vorschlag zur Entspannung machen. Führen wir den Hecht doch einfach seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung wieder zu. Ich wäre froh, wenn ich ihn hätte… nicht wieder aussetzen !


Fränkischer Hecht im Wurzelsud.​
ZUTATEN: 
1 mittelgroßer Hecht, 1/2 Zitrone, Salz, 4 Zwiebeln, 5 Möhren, 1 Stück Sellerie , 2 Selleriestangen, 1 Petersilienwurzel, 3 EL Butter, 10 Pfefferkörner, 4 Pimentkörner, 2 Lorbeerblätter, 4 Wacholderbeeren, 1 l Fleischbrühe, 1/2 l Weißwein, 1/8 l Essig, 200 g Creme fraiche,  je 1 Bund Dill,  Petersilie und  Estragon

Als erstes den Hecht säubern, säuern (mit Zitrone) und gut salzen.  Zwiebeln, Möhren, Sellerie, Lauch und Petersilienwurzeln putzen und ganz fein schneiden. Zerkleinertes Gemüse kurz in Butter andünsten, mit 1 l Fleischbrühe angießen und 10 Minuten köcheln lassen. Den Hecht in ein geeignetes flaches Gefäß legen. Brühe durch ein Sieb über den Hecht giessen. Der Hecht soll ganz bedeckt sein. Pfeffer- und Pimentkörner, Lorbeerblätter und Wacholderbeeren dazugeben. Den Wein und den Essig angießen. Den Hecht etwa 20 Minuten unter dem Siedepunkt ziehen lassen. (Fisch darf niemals kochen!) Den Fisch aus dem Sud nehmen, abtropfen lassen und auf einer heißen, großen Platte anrichten. Warm stellen.
Den Fischfond durchsieben und stark einkochen. Creme fraiche unterrühren und die fein gehackten Kräuter zugeben.
Das warm gehaltene Gemüse um den Fisch herum anrichten und die Sauce getrennt dazu reichen.
Getränkevorschlag: Ein Franken-Wein. 
Schönes Rezept, welches sicher auch Eugen schmecken würde.

Falls jemand dies für geschmacklos hält… bitte Rezept nachkochen und sich vom Gegenteil überzeugen !!!

Nachtrag: Ups.. habe den Thread dann wohl doch falsch verstanden. Der Thread hieß "Hechte füttern.." ich hab "Hechte futtern.." verstanden.


----------



## Barbara (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt muss ich mich doch noch zu diesem Thema aeussern - in der Hoffnung, nicht angegriffen zu werden.
Auch ich habe seit ca. 2 Monaten einen __ Hecht in meinem Schwimmteich. Bei mir haben sich, entweder ueber Pflanzen oder Voegel, Fische angesiedelt (in einem anderen Thread wird ueber die Fischart diskutiert), die ich nie haben wollte. In diesem Sommer hatten wir dann grosse Probleme mit dem Wasser, da die Fische sich wie bloed vermehrt hatten. Ich hatte gehofft, dass es irgendwie mit den Fischen funktionert, aber dies war leider nicht der Fall.
Ich bin dann in ein Fisch-/Angelgeschaeft und habe dort um Rat gefragt. Zuerst habe ich versucht die Fische zu fangen, was klaeglich gescheitert ist. Einen Babyfisch habe ich erwischt, den ich dann aber wieder in den Teich getan habe, weil er mir leid tat :crazy . Umbringen koennte ich die Fische sowieso nicht, aber der nette Mensch aus dem Angelgeschaeft hatte mir gesagt, dass er sie mir abnimmt - nein, ich moechte nicht wissen, was er mit ihnen getan haette und ja, ich esse gerne Fisch .
Dieser Mensch hat mir dann auch einen Hecht besorgt. Die Idee war auch, dass der sich schoen satt frisst und dann wieder in seinen See zurueck kommt. Und damit hatte ich auch noch nie ein Problem. Unser Schwimmteich hat ca. 75.000 l und der Hecht sollte dort eigentlich genug Platz haben. 
Jetzt mache ich mir natuerlich Gedanken, ob der Hecht das Problem behebt. Die Alternative waere nur, das Wasser abzulassen und die Fische abzusammeln - aber das moechte ich wirklich nicht, da mache ich ja alles kapputt, was sich an Leben dort angesiedelt hat. 
Ich weiss jedenfalls keine andere Loesung mein Fischproblem zu beseitigen.

Viele Gruesse aus der Sonne (bin gerade in Florida   )

Barbara


----------



## Mühle (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> @ Britta
> 
> Ich kann deine Reaktionen nicht nachvollziehen. Der Hecht ist ein Raubtier und muss sich ernähren. Also frisst er Fische, Frösche, Vögel usw. Aber ob der Hecht jetzt in Bärbels Teich oder in einem anderen Gewässer schwimmt, andere Lebewesen fressen muss er auf jeden Fall. Wo bitte ist hier das Problem? Doch nicht etwa, dass es überhaupt Hechte gibt?
> Und ob bestimmte Fischarten für Teiche geeignet sind oder nicht ist eine müßige Diskussion in der man niemals eine von allen akzeptierte Lösung finden wird. Die Bandbreite reicht hier von „grundsätzlich gar keine Fische“ bis zu „alle Süßwasserfische/Kaltwasserfische“ – wenn denn das Teichvolumen stimmt.



Irgendwie versteht Ihr mich nicht  .

Mein Problem ist : Dieser Hecht kommt aus der freien Wildbahn und wird nach "Vollendung seiner Arbeit" dort hin zurück gesetzt, so habe ich das hier verstanden und da habe ich mehrere Probleme mit.

Es handelt sich hier eindeutig um ein "Wildtier" und so ein Tier, egal welches gehört nicht in einen Schwimmteich oder in einem Privatgarten oder ins Haus.

Soviel wie ich weiß, haben Hechte keine so tolle Jugend und bis sie sich ein Revier erarbeitet haben, ist es ein langer Weg. Nun holt ihn ein Mensch daraus, setzt ihn in seinen Teich und nach einer gewissen Zeit kommt er halt zurück, was soll's, wo er schwimmt ist ja egal  . Ich sehe das nicht so, mir tut der Fisch leid. Das Revier von früher ist weg...ist er stark genug sich ein neues Revier zu suchen bzw. zu verteidigen.... Ihr findet es bestimmt total übertrieben.

Anderes Beispiel :

Würdet Ihr auf die Idee kommen, einen Igel irgendwo einzusammeln, dann ihn in Euren Garten setzen, er soll die Schnecken fressen. Tja und nach getaner Arbeit bringt man den Igel wieder dort hin, wo man ihn hergeholt hat. Ich würde es halt nicht tun, weil ich nicht wüßte, was ich diesen Tieren damit antue.


Und dann das Wiedereinsetzen in die freie Natur.

Wenn ich geschrieben habe, ich habe Fische von dort geholt, war immer ein User mit der Frage : Britta, wie hälst Du es mit der Quarantäne ? Finde ich auch total berechtigt und ich mache mir da arge Gedanken drum, aber ein Restrisiko bleibt, aber es bleibt in meinem Teich...

Hier lebt der Hecht über Monate in einem Privatteich, wer könnte 100%tig sicher sein, daß er mittlerweile keine Krankheiten hat. Lest nur die Treads hier : Fischsterben hier, Parasiten da....

Waren die Stichlinge schon krank....ist so ein Hecht ein Krankheitsüberträger...

NEIN, für mich gehört ein Fisch aus einem Privatteich, egal welcher, nicht mehr zurück in die freie Wildbahn, dann schon eher in die Bratpfanne  


So, mehr wollte ich nicht schreiben und ich hoffe, der ein oder andere User versteht mich etwas, für mich ist halt ein strenger Schnitt :

Wildtiere, denen es gut geht, gehören in die Natur und Haustiere, damit meine ich auch meine Fische, gehören zu mir nach Hause....


Sorry, ich habe gedacht, jeder User würde so denken  


liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## Joachim (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

... und __ Störe sind dann also auch Haustiere? Aha ...  Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



> ... und __ Störe sind dann also auch Haustiere? Aha ...


Hi 
Joachim
In nem gewissen Sinne schon würde ich sagen. Unterhalte dich mal mit StuFishing über das auswildern von Stören. Und in wie weit dies überhaupt möglich ist ,bei Stören die in Gefangenschaft gezogen wurden.
Dies nur so nebenbei. Aber hier geht es ja um nen __ Hecht.
Hechte sind doch eher Lauerjäger und von daher ist es schon mal unwahrscheinlich, das sich durch ihn eine Überbevölkerung bzw. Ausmerzung einer bestimmten Fischart herbeiführen läßt. Bis das letzte Päärchen von ihm erwischt wird schwimmen schon wieder zig Jungfische durchs Wasser.
Also lasset den Hecht im Teich, verhungern wird der gewiss nicht solange Fisch noch da ist. Und Platz benötigt er ja sowieso nicht allzu viel. Etwas Unterstand eventuell... leicht fließendes Wasser und fertig.
Und gegen eine gute Hechtsuppe (irgendwann) ist schließlich ja auch nix zu sagen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Findling (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Joachim,

in diesem Zusammenhang gebe ich Britta uneingeschränkt recht. Ihre __ Störe sind definitiv Haustiere. Hier muss man m.M.n. einen großen Unterschied machen zwischen den Tieren, die den sogenannten "Haustierrassen" wie Hunde, Katzen, Nutzvieh usw. angehören und den Tieren, die, unabhängig von ihrer Art von einzelnen Personen oder Personengruppen in existenzieller Abhängigkeit gehalten werden.

Wenn z.B. Affen im Zoo leben, würde ich sie nicht als Haustier bezeichnen, wenn sie aber in einem Privathaushalt leben (egal ob in Käfig oder nicht) dann schon. In diesem Sinne sind Störe im Privatteich Haustiere. Oder sind exotische Reptilien oder __ Spinnen auch keine Haustiere, weil die Masse der Menschen sie eben nicht in der Wohnung haben möchte? Anderes Beispiel sind für mich Frettchen und Ratten. Auch hier könnte man sich wunderbar streiten, ob es sich um Haustiere oder Schädlinge handelt.

Für mich ist ein Tier dann ein Haustier, wenn es in engem, gewolltem Kontakt mit Privatpersonen lebt oder aber in seiner Existenz (z.B. Futter) von ihnen abhängig ist. Oder hast du eine bessere Definition?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Barbara (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo,
@ Britta, also mit dem Igel ist das eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn ich einen verletzten finde, nehme ich ihn mit nach Hause, peppel ihn auf und lass ihn dann wieder seines Weges gehen. Damit hatte bisher noch keiner Probleme  .
Und der __ Hecht bleibt so lange drin, wie er sich wohl fuehlt und satt wird. Ausserdem bewahre ich ihn sogar davor, dass aus ihm Hechtkloesschen werden. 
Ich betrachte ihn schon als eine Art Haustier und er hat einen Namen.
Ich mag alle Tiere dieser Erde und wuerde nie absichtlich irgendeinem Tier etwas tun, was ihm nicht gut tut -  das faellt mir eigentlich nur bei Muecken und Kakerlaken schwer. Erstere kann ich sogar umbringen.

Viele Gruesse
Barbara


----------



## Joachim (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

@Manfred
Das ist ja der Punkt - man kann sich eben nicht so leicht mal hinstellen und sagen das ist ein "Haustier", das nicht und das dann doch wieder. 

Wo fängt man da an und wo hört man auf?  

Meiers Lexikon online meint zB: http://lexikon.meyers.de/index.php?title=Haustiere&oldid=154975

Andere Quellen haben ander Meinungen, so ist das eben im Leben.

Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon ob oder ob nicht - wo hab ich denn geschrieben, das sie im Unrecht ist? Ich hatte doch lediglich Brittas Worten mit Verwunderung gelauscht ...


----------



## Findling (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

@ Joachim,

o.k., dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## WERNER 02 (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hi 
Und was sagt Wikipedia dazu ??!!  



> Haustiere sind Tiere, die wegen ihres Nutzens oder des Vergnügens halber vom Menschen gezüchtet werden. Die Haustiere sind durch Domestikation, das heißt durch Züchtung aus Wildtierarten hervorgegangen.





> Der Begriff Haustier wird sehr oft mit dem des Heimtiers verwechselt. Haustiere sind Arten, die in erster Linie als Nutztiere gezüchtet und gehalten werden. Als Heimtiere, das heißt Tiere, die im engen Kontakt mit Menschen meist in dessen Wohnung als Zierde, Ersatz für Sozialpartner oder Spielgefährte für Kinder mit diesem zusammenleben, können auch nicht domestizierte Arten gehalten werden.



Gruß
Werner
Ach so, bevor ich wieder ne Rüge kassiere, hier schnell noch der Link zur Seite. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haustier


----------



## jochen (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo allerseits,



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, bevor ich wieder ne Rüge kassiere, hier schnell noch der Link zur Seite. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haustier



Das soll jetzt keine Anspielung auf Werner sein,

es ist vollkommen normal das man in einen Forum von den Moderatoren daraufhingewießen wird, das man einem Link eine Quelle zustellen muß, um eventuelle Klagen abzuweißen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich noch viel Spaß beim diskutieren zum Thema __ Hecht.


----------



## Mühle (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*



			
				Barbara schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> @ Britta, also mit dem Igel ist das eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn ich einen verletzten finde, nehme ich ihn mit nach Hause, peppel ihn auf und lass ihn dann wieder seines Weges gehen.



Ich meinte schon gesunde Wildtiere  , egal.

Schade, keiner hat sich auf die Wiedereinsetzung des Fisches gemeldet, ich finde es schon wichtig, auch in Bezug auf KHV, ach, egal

liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Britta.

Eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr schreiben und tue es jetzt nur, weil man Deine unterschwelligen Behauptungen so einfach nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann.
Glaub mir, ich ziehe mich ganz sicher nicht aus irgendwelchen Diskussionen mit Dir zurück, weil mir die Argumente ausgehen. Ich habe mich zurückgezogen, weil es von Deiner Seite nur in Rechthaberei/Provokation ausartet - und das wiederholt! Dafür ist mir meine Zeit nach wie vor einfach zu schade. 

Aber nun zum Eigentlichen:


> Schade, keiner hat sich auf die Wiedereinsetzung des Fisches gemeldet, ich finde es schon wichtig, auch in Bezug auf KHV, ach, egal


-KHV - in einem Schwimmteich mit ein paar eingeschleppten Stichlingen bzw. anderen, über Pflanzen/Vögel (d.h. aus Eiern!), eingeschleppten Fischen? Und der __ Hecht ist ein Carrier? Sicher doch...... 

-KHV-Übertragung beim Wasserwechsel in den Kanal oder beim Spülen einer direkt an die Kanalisation angeschlossenen Filteranlage, gesetzt den Fall, der Teich ist unwissentlich mit KHV befallen.... ?
Bestimmt!

Wie hoch ist Deiner Meinung nach die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Punkt eins und wie hoch bei Punkt zwei? Deine Kritik an Punkt zwei hab ich hier anscheinend überlesen. Aber das soll jetzt weiß Gott keine Aufforderung sein, dies umgehend nachzuholen. :beeten  

Vielleicht kommt als nächstes ja noch Fisch-TBC oder die Übertragung der Kopffäule bei den Seerosen auf deren Wildbestände. (nichts kann man schließlich zu 100% ausschließen) 
Was ein einheimischer Hecht aus einem Schwimmteich doch so alles anrichten könnte. 
Das der Hecht beim Zurücksetzen Probleme bezüglich Revier bekommen könnte, wenn denn ein anderer großer Hecht vorhanden ist, streitet sicher keiner ab. Du bemerkst aber sicherlich, wir bewegen uns ausschließlich im Bereich von könnte...... 

Sind __ Störe/__ Graskarpfen als Carrier von einem Teich zum nächsten eigentlich zu 100% auszuschließen? Gefährdet man damit nicht seine eigenen, unschuldigen Haustiere?   

Aber stimmt, hier geht es ja ausschließlich um den Hecht oder doch nur ums Recht, wie Karsten schon treffend anmerkte? 
Wenn Du Kritik am Verhalten anderer so ausdauernd übst, dann darfst Du Dich nicht wundern, dass vielleicht auch Dein Verhalten ins Visier genommen wird.
Was die Gesetze/Verordnungen angeht - auch ich bin dafür, dass man sich daran hält. 
Ich sag nur die Geschichte mit dem Opa und seinem Gewehr usw. usw. 

Hast Du noch nie falsch geparkt, bist zu schnell/unter (Rest-)Aljehol mit dem Auto unterwegs gewesen, hast versucht bei der Steuererklärung zu tricksen, etc.??
Was wäre, wenn ein Kind....? 
Es geht nicht darum, ob Du auch erwischt wurdest, sondern ob Du es getan hast. 


In diesem Sinne, wünsche ich *allen* eine gesetzestreue Zeit - gerade während der Weihnachtsmärkte mit den vielen Glühweinständen. 
Prost! 

Beste Grüße 
Annett


----------



## Bärbel (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

...ich weiß nicht, was KHV ist, vermute mal ein Virus. Unsere Hechte kamen aus einem privaten Fischteich (vielleicht hat er sie (die Teiche)ja auch angemeldet, ich weiß es nicht) und derjenige, der sie uns VERKAUFT hat, hat ihn KOSTENLOS wieder mitgenommen. Ob er irgendwelche Viruse oder Bakterien oder Wassertropfen oder was auch immer von unserm Teich in seinen Teich mitgenommen hat, ist mir egal und geht mich auch nix an, er ist selbst verantwortlich für seine Tiere.
Das Wasser, das aus unserem Teich ab und zu mal abgepumpt wird, gelangt nicht in die Kanalisation, sondern in der angrenzenden Wiese. Die Milch von Nachbars Kühen war meinen Kenntnissen nach noch nicht sauer von vervirustem Gras. Übrigens ist der Nachbar mit der Bewässerung einverstanden.
Und sollten wir, unsere Kinder oder unsere Hunde mal an einem Fischvirus erkranken, kann ich immer noch sagen: "hätt ich doch mal auf die liebe Britta gehört..."


----------



## Dr.J (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Barbara,

zur Info: KHV = Koi Herpes Virus.

Koi Herpes Virus


----------



## Bärbel (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Danke, Jürgen. Nachdem ich keine Koi's und auch keine Karpfen im Teich habe und der Laborant bei den umfangreichen Wassertests im Spätsommer auch keine Viren, sondern "nur" Bakterien (verantwortlich für die kugeligen Schleimalgen)  in unserem Grundwasser gefunden hat (wofür mich auch eine Britta beim besten Willen nicht verantwortlich machen kann), wage ich zu behaupten, daß ich keinen KHV im Wasser habe. Tote Fische hatten wir noch keine und der __ Hecht sah bei der letzten Sichtung ganz normal aus. 
Gruß
Bärbel


----------



## Eugen (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Ist das nicht der KeinHechtVirus  

Im Ernst, laßt doch jetzt gut sein. :beeten 

Sonst werde ich auch noch meine Meinung zur Haltung von  Hechten,Stören und bunten Karpfen in mehr oder weniger kleinen/großen Teichen äußern.
Und ich hab da ne ganz andere als wie die Mehrzahl der User.  

Aber dann kommt vielleicht keiner zum TT.


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hi 
Ich denke mal das hier ganz schön aneinander vorbei geredet wird.
Ohne Partei ergreifen zu wollen.
Das ganze Theater dreht sich meiner Meinung doch nur darum, in welcher Form man so vorgehen sollte wie Bärbel es macht.
Britta will bestimmt nur ausdrücken das es durchaus bedenklich erscheint Fische ,egal welcher Art auch immer, nach " Gebrauch " wieder zu "entsorgen" indem man sie in einen anderen Teich unterbringt oder eben zurücksetzt. Bedenklich ist das allemale, zumal ja jeder Teich eine etwas anderst geartete Biologie aufweist. Mit allem drum und dran. Entnehme ich Fische einem Teich so entnehme ich auch gleichzeitig diverse Bakterien, oder aber eben auch anhängende __ Parasiten etc.
Die Gefahr einen anderen Teich mit irgendetwas zu infizieren ist immer gegeben. Und schon sind wir wieder beim Thema Qurantäne. Mir persönlich würde jedenfalls nicht einfallen ,Fische in unterschiedliche Teiche auf gut Glück umzusetzen.
Doch im Grunde soll jeder aber so verfahren, eben so wie er meint es vertreten zu können. Dagegen reden bringt eh nix, außer eben Stress. Jeder macht im Grunde doch sowieso , egal wer was sagt, sein Ding.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Flash (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Egal wies ausgeht .. dieser Beitrag hat mich köstlich amüsiert!....

Ich hab auch nur bis da gelesen, wo der tec. mod zugemacht hat und die erste Antwort die kam ... ein Kochrezept   

Ich san nur DANKE!

AXO .. Bärbel weiter so.. ich hätts net anders gemacht.


----------



## Bärbel (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> nach " Gebrauch " wieder zu "entsorgen" indem man sie in einen anderen Teich unterbringt oder eben zurücksetzt. Bedenklich ist das allemale, zumal ja jeder Teich eine etwas anderst geartete Biologie aufweist. Mit allem drum und dran. Entnehme ich Fische einem Teich so entnehme ich auch gleichzeitig diverse Bakterien, oder aber eben auch anhängende __ Parasiten etc.
> Die Gefahr einen anderen Teich mit irgendetwas zu infizieren ist immer gegeben. Und schon sind wir wieder beim Thema Qurantäne. Mir persönlich würde jedenfalls nicht einfallen ,Fische in unterschiedliche Teiche auf gut Glück umzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Soll ich Euch die Adresse von dem Herrn mit den Fischteichen geben, damit Ihr über ihn herfallen könnt, weil er mir den __ Hecht ohne Hinweis auf nötige Quarantäne mitgegeben hat und den ersten Hecht wieder mitgenommen hat??? WIE dieser unseren alten Fisch in SEINEN TEICH eingesetzt hat, ist mir so was von egal, er wird schon wissen was er tut. 

Warum darf man denn Fische nicht von einem Teich in den anderen setzen? Wo habt Ihr Eure Fische her? Aus der Tiefkühltruhe vom Ald*, in Clorix schockgefrostet? Wo tut Ihr Eure Jungfische hin? In die Müllverbrennung, damit ja kein Schüppchen per Wind in eine Pfütze geweht wird?

Macht Ihr Euch genauso viele Gedanken über Eure Schnitzel, wie die vorher gelebt haben??? Oder ob der Salat mit Schneckenkorn großgeworden ist? Oder ob das Getreide in Eurem Brot voller Pestizide ist?? Wenn man meinen Hecht mit einem Käfighuhn vergleichen wollte, wär ein Malerkübel voller Leitungswasser noch eine Luxusherberge.

Es reicht!


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Moin zusammen.

@Bärbel
Bitte bleib locker. So bringt das doch auch absolut nichts!
ICH kann Dich und Dein Verhalten absolut verstehen und kann auch den Vergleich zwischen naturnahem Teich mit entsprechend geringen Besatzdichten und "vollgestopften" Koiteichen absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

Wir alle wissen, dass __ Parasiten, Bakterien, Pilze usw. in JEDEM Teichwasser vorhanden sind. Los legen sie eigentlich erst, wenn sich das Immunsystem der Tiere nicht mehr in Topform befindet.
Ob das durch einfaches Umsetzen schon der Fall ist hängt mit Sicherheit von den begleitenden Umständen dieser Aktion ab.

Jeder hat sicher schon mal Kratzer an seinen Fischen gesehen, die wieder verheilten - ohne zutun! Wenn man aber seinen Teich mit Überbesatz fährt, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn alle paar Wochen wieder "die Hölle" darin los ist und die Krankheitserreger zum Festmahl laden. 
Das dann auch ein Neubesatz ohne weitere Maßnahmen zum unkalkulierbaren Risiko wird, ist zumindest mir klar. 

Is eben so. 

Wir werden einander jeweils wohl kaum vom Gegenteil überzeugen können. 
Aber vielleicht regt diese Diskussion ein wenig zum Nachdenken über den eigenen Besatz an!
Dann hätte sie wenigstens einen Sinn gehabt.


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Morgen Bärbel
Warum denn gleich wieder so genervt ??!! Wie jeder andere, so darf wohl auch ich meine Meinung äußern. Und das habe ich, und mehr nicht.
Und das hätte ich auch bei jedem anderen getan. Ob nun Bä.... oder Graf...
Auf deinen Beitrag einzugehen halte ich nicht für notwendig, zumal solche Aussagen 


> WIE dieser unseren alten Fisch in SEINEN TEICH eingesetzt hat, ist mir so was von egal, er wird schon wissen was er tut.


mir mehr als genug sagt. Ist es doch gerade diese laxe Haltung die mit zur Verbreitung diverser Fischkrankheiten beitragen kann.
Aber belassen wir es dabei. Macht ihr, was immer ihr meint vertreten zu können. Das Thema ist für mich abgehakt.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Bärbel (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Fährt denn jeder Fischhändler mit raus zu seinen Kunden und schaut zu, ob er den Fisch auch richtig in das in seinen Augen optimale Gewässer setzt?


----------



## Mühle (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Hallo,

ich bin hier raus.

Für mich ist ein Fisch, obwohl er weder bellen noch schnurren kann, ein Lebewesen und Haustier mit Gefühlen, für Euch ist es halt ein Hauptgang, guten Appetit  

liebe unverständliche Grüße

Britta


----------



## Marcus_H (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo!

Wie im anderen Thema bereits angesprochen: wo bekommt ihr denn die Räuber immer so einfach her? ich suche schon längereinheimische Räuber (bevorzugt Flussbarsch&__ Hecht) und kriege sie entweder nur für den oktober angeboten, oder in rauen Mengen ...

Grüße


----------



## Marcus_H (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Huhu Niemand eine Idee? Suche Hechte und andere Räuber im Raum Frankfurt am Main!!!


----------



## hadron (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Marcus,

von __ Hecht im Gartenteich kann ich nur abraten. Ich hatte selber mal nen Hecht in meiner Anglerzeit im Teich meiner Eltern und die ebenfalls eingesetzten Rotaugen/Rotfedern etc. sind bei den Angriffen des Hechts in Panik aus dem Teich gesprungen. Morgens sah es am Ufer nicht sehr erfreulich aus.

Wenn du schon __ Raubfische im Teich haben willst ist ein Flussbarsch oder evtl. __ Zander zur Bestandsregulierung eher geeignet. Frag mal beim örtlichen Fischereiverein nach - evtl. kannst da einen solchen Fisch bekommen.

Ich selber habe einen __ Waller im Teich, aber der ist auf Dauer auch nicht als Bestandsregulator geeignet, sondern muss permanent gefüttert werden.


----------



## Reginsche (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Boahhhh Jörg du hast nen __ Waller im Teich bei 25000Litern????

Ist nicht dein Ernst oder??????


----------



## Eugen (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Reginsche, das wurde hier doch schon durchgekaut  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23655


----------



## Reginsche (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Sorry aber ich war so geschockt, dass ich das nicht gelesen habe.


----------



## hadron (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Jepp Reginsche,

das wurde erstens schon durchgekaut und zweitens ist ein __ Hecht (unabhängig von seiner Größe) eine ganz andere Kategorie - ich spreche da ja aus Erfahrung.

Der jagt seine Beute so vehement und locker die hälfte liegt am nächsten morgen verendet um den Teich herum !

Der __ Waller lauert ja eher und wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet macht der sein Maul ruckzuck auf und der Fisch ist verschwunden bevor es es richtig merkt.

Das Problem bei meinem Waller ist eher die Menge an Futter die benötigt wird. Obwohl ich täglich 3-4 mal füttere hat der es trotz seiner 30 cm Grösse geschafft in weniger als 3 Monaten aus 100 gekauften __ Moderlieschen grad mal 12 übrig zu lassen 

Ausserdem halte ich 30 cm Grösse bei 25ooo Liter "gerade" noch vertretbar - oder nicht??


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



> Ausserdem halte ich 30 cm Grösse bei 25ooo Liter "gerade" noch vertretbar - oder nicht??



Dazu hast Du doch wirklich genug Meinungen bekommen
im anderen Thread.

Erschreckend finde ich die Verschwendung dieser Anzahl von
Futterfischen nur um einen 30cm Räuber zu beherbergen :evil

Dabei wird das Moderlischen auf der Roten Liste als
gefährdet eingestuft...


----------



## Christine (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Kommt bitte zurück zum Thema __ Hecht!


----------



## lehrer70 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Zum Problem: Wo bekomme ich Hechte oder andere Räuber her.

1. Fragt einfach Angler in der Umgebung. Im Maingebiet werden z.B. viele __ Waller gefangen, die getötet und entsorgt werden. Es gibt dort leider eine Tötungsvorschrift für Welse. 
In Baggerseen gibt es oft gute __ Hecht- und Barschbestände und ein freundlich gefragter Angler wird evtl. etwas machen können.

2. Fragt Angler oder in Angelgeschäften nach Adressen von Angelvereinen in der Umgebung. Die Vereine setzen jährlich oft große Mengen verschiedener Fischarten ein. Einfach nachfragen, ob ihr denen einige Fische abkaufen könnt. Ein Hecht von 30cm kostet dann nur 1-3 Euro.


Zu den Kommentaren über das Verfüttern von __ Moderlieschen oder anderen geschützen Arten. Die Arten sind selten, weil Lebensräume zerstört wurden. Ein Züchter hat aber durchaus Massenvorkommen von Moderlieschen, wenn das Gewässer dafür geeignet ist. Diese zu verfüttern ist kein barbarischer Akt sondern ein ganz natürliches Verhalten. Im See wird der Hecht ähnlich viel fressen, nur dass 90% der 20-30cm Hechtchen das nächste Jahr nicht erleben werden.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



> Zu den Kommentaren über das Verfüttern von __ Moderlieschen oder anderen geschützen Arten. Die Arten sind selten, weil Lebensräume zerstört wurden. Ein Züchter hat aber durchaus Massenvorkommen von Moderlieschen, wenn das Gewässer dafür geeignet ist. Diese zu verfüttern ist kein barbarischer Akt sondern ein ganz natürliches Verhalten. Im See wird der __ Hecht ähnlich viel fressen, nur dass 90% der 20-30cm Hechtchen das nächste Jahr nicht erleben werden.



Hallo Herr Lehrer,

im See frisst der Räuber, was sich dort auf natürliche Weise
durch Nachwuchs halten kann. Massenweise Futterfische zu
kaufen nur um einen einzigen Räuber als Haustier im privaten
Gartenteich halten zu können ist mehr als barbarisch.

Ich werde mal eines meiner Moderlischen fragen, ob es das
für einen natürlichen Akt hält, wenn ich es rausfange und
es einem Hecht oder __ Waller zum Fraß vorwerfe. Das Lischen
wird mir was pfeifen...


Gruß
Andy


----------



## heiko-rech (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Haiko


CoolNiro schrieb:


> Massenweise Futterfische zu
> kaufen nur um einen einzigen Räuber als Haustier im privaten
> Gartenteich halten zu können ist mehr als barbarisch.


Dann wäre aber auch das Halten von Hunden und Katzen ebenso barbarisch. 

Am Ende muss es doch der Halter mit seinem Gewissen vereinbahren. Und wenn wir jetzt so anfangen, müßte man auch die Inhaltsstoffe von Fischfutter hinterfragen, die eigene Ernährung usw. Aber gehört das dann noch hierher?


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Eugen (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

an alle lieben Diskutanten(innen)

 irgendwie wird es langsam langweilig


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

...tierisch langweilig 2


----------



## naturteichtante (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Liebe Forengemeinde,

einen __ Hecht hab ich zwar noch nicht im Teich, aber bei diesem Nachwuchs dieses Jahr, dachte ich im kommenden Jahr zum Spätsommer auch schon an __ Raubfische zur Bestandsregulierung, falls es sich im kommenden Jahr auch so verhält und viele den Winter überleben. 

Es wimmelt nur so von Jungfischen. Einerseits Goldfische, bestimmt auch Rotfedern und die alten Karpfen. __ Moderlieschen vom letzten Jahr? 

Bei der Teichgröße habe ich diese Jahr keine Not die drin zu lassen, aber es sind sehr sehr viele Babys. Bis die Babys reif sind dauert ja auch ...

Dachte die Orfen helfen da auch ein wenig, da angeblich kleiner Raubfisch. Laaaaach, was sollen 5 kleine Goldorfen  auch ausrichten? 

Tierschutz Hecht vs. Moderlieschen? Mir war so als wenn Profiangler den Hecht mit nem Köder einer __ Rotfeder angeln. Und Rotfedern auch in der Pfanne landen 

Was tun gegen so einen Babyboom? 

LG Tante


----------



## hadron (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Dabei wird das Moderlischen auf der Roten Liste als
> gefährdet eingestuft...



Rote Liste ?? ich geh eh nicht wählen


----------



## hadron (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



naturteichtante schrieb:


> Liebe Forengemeinde,
> 
> einen __ Hecht hab ich zwar noch nicht im Teich, aber bei diesem Nachwuchs dieses Jahr, dachte ich im kommenden Jahr zum Spätsommer auch schon an __ Raubfische zur Bestandsregulierung, falls es sich im kommenden Jahr auch so verhält und viele den Winter überleben.
> 
> ...



Orfen sind in einem relativ kleinen Teich recht wirksam, aber ein Hecht frisst dir bei einem Teich recht schnell ALLES weg was rumschwimmt. Besser sind da __ Barsch (einzeln) oder auch ein __ Zander - kannst du evtl. vom Angeler/Angelverein bekommen.

Bei deiner Teichgrösse wäre meine Wahl ein Zander.

edit: weil ehemaliger Anglerteich (ohne Grössenangabe) können es auch mehr sein.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Tante,

lass Dir bitte keine __ Zander einreden, die reduzieren zwar
Deinen Bestand, vermehren sich aber selbst wie wahnsinnig,
da Zander Ihre eigene Brut nicht fressen, sondern akribisch
bewachen und hegen und pflegen. Hechte sind schon ab
4-5 cm Kanibalen. Der beliebteste Beutefisch des Zanders ist 
übrigens das __ Moderlieschen.

Wenn Du also nicht aktiv Zander angeln und verzehren willst
lass es lieber.

Ich empfehle Dir __ Sonnenbarsche oder Scheibenbarsche.
Die fressen in erster Linie den Laich der anderen Fische.
Allerdings solltest Du nur gleichgeschlechtliche einsetzen.
sonst hast Du das Vermehrungsproblem wieder.

Leider verstehen nicht alle die hier Tips geben wirklich
etwas von den verschiedenen Fischen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hadron (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Leider verstehen nicht alle die hier Tips geben wirklich
> etwas von den verschiedenen Fischen  ...



Stimmt - ich hab ja ganz vergessen dass Oberchecker CoolNero auf alles die ultimative Antwort weis 

Also nimm dir ne Handvoll (gleichgeschlechtliche  ) __ Sonnenbarsche und hoffe darauf dass die in deinem (Teichgrösse "sehr viel") den ganzen Laich auch finden 

Ich bleibe dabei: EIN __ Barsch - EIN __ Zander und für den Laich kannst ja noch ne Handvoll Aale reintun.


----------



## hadron (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ...Der beliebteste Beutefisch des Zanders ist
> übrigens das __ Moderlieschen...



Aha - nun wissen wir auch warum das arme Lieschen auf der roten liste steht - die haben alle die __ Zander verspeist 

Es ist zwar richtig dass Zander vornehmlich kleine Beutefische jagen, aber ein Moderlieschen (selbst wenn ausgewachsen) ist höchstens was für einen Jungzander von einem Pfund gewicht. Die gehen als Durchschnittszander eher an junge Rotaugen/Rotfedern gerne auch mal nen __ Barsch und überhaupt generell an alles was eine schlanke Körperform hat und sich auch mal am Grund aufhält.

Grössere Zander sind da aber auch nicht zimperlich bei der Grösse - ich persönlich hab mal ne gut einpfündige Forelle gefangen die kurz vorher von einem Zander angefallen wurde (Abstand der Bissspuren ca. 4,5 cm).


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

moin!

findet ihr nicht es reicht langsamm?
ich gestehe ich jage auch __ fliegen "nur" weil sie mich nerven und sauge __ spinnen auf weil meine familie die ecklig findet (bitte jetzt keine diskusion drueber  )

gruss lao


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hechte füttern??*

Guten Morgen!

So viel MIST hätte ich mal schreiben sollen!

.


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Da ja inzwischen eh alles OFF TOPIC ist :

Mein lieber Volker, das hast du locker  

@ Mods

Bitte,bitte schließt diesen Fred toll


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Moin.

Nach Sichtung der letzten Seiten weiß ich leider nicht, wie und wo ich einen Schnitt machen soll....
Mal geht es nur um __ Waller, dann wieder um Waller + __ Hecht im Vergleich etc.
Das Thema selbst ist zu interessant, um es einfach so zu entsorgen. Nachwuchsprobleme bekommen viele Teichbesitzer....
Daher sollten hier im Forum auch alle Möglichkeiten zumindest mal angeschnitten und andiskutiert werden.

Warum geht das bitte nicht vernünftig und ohne erhobenen Zeigefinger?
Auch ich mag (fast) alle Lebewesen dieser Erde und habe arge Probleme eines dieser Geschöpfe absichtlich um die Ecke zu bringen. Abgesehen von Mücken, Bremsen, __ Fliegen und Co. 
Aber wenn man Tiere artgerecht halten will, dann brauchen diese eben auch artgerechtes Futter. 
Löwen oder Tiger speißt man doch auch nicht mit Katzenfutterdosen ab. Oder __ Schlangen..... 
Im Fischfutter ist mehr zu Mehl verarbeiteter toter Fisch, als die meisten denken. Im Dosenfutter unserer vierbeinigen Lieblinge oftmals Schlachtabfälle... 

Also kommt mal wieder runter. 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass sich hier immer die gleichen Leute aufeinander einschießen (dies geht ausdrücklich vor allem auch in Andys Richtung!).
Wenn es hier so weiter geht, werde ich mir etwas passendes einfallen lassen... 
Ich habe die __ Nase nämlich allmählich gestrichen voll von diesen Stichelein und Angriffen. :evil
Geht vernünftig miteinander um oder sucht Euch eine andere Plattform für dieses Theater.

Gruß an alle,

Annett


----------



## ebo (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



Endlich ein Mod der es mal deutlich auf den Punkt bringt.

Und zu Eugen:



Eugen schrieb:


> Da ja inzwischen eh alles OFF TOPIC ist :
> 
> Mein lieber Volker, das hast du locker
> 
> ...



Das einzig Gute war der Hinweis, den Thread zu schließen. Das Sticheln war wieder mehr als über. OFF-TOPIC oder nicht.

Ich finde das Forum eigentlich ganz informativ und vor Allem breit gefächert. Aber mit jeder Meinung die man hier äußert läuft man Gefahr, von bestimmten Leuten runtergemacht zu werden.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Annett,



> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass sich hier immer die gleichen Leute aufeinander einschießen (dies geht ausdrücklich vor allem auch in Andys Richtung!).



Grundsätzlich kann ich schon verstehen was Du meinst.

Solange aber hier Leute absoluten Bockmist über die
verschiedensten Fischarten schreiben und diese Aussagen
in keinster Weise belegen, muss man dagegen etwas tun,
damit im Nachhinein Leute die hier ernsthaft nach Tips
suchen nicht die Gelackmeierten sind wenn Sie das gelesene
tatsächlich befolgen.

Das "sich hier immer die gleichen Leute aufeinander einschießen"
liegt nun mal daran, daß es immer die Gleichen sind, die den
totalen "Fischblödsinn" hier verbreiten und nur darauf warten
einen konstruktiven Beitrag wieder mal absurdum zu führen.

Aber ok, wenn es Euch Forenbetreibern lieber ist halt
ich mich raus und überlasse das "Spielfeld" den "Halb-
wissen" verbreitenden.

Gruß
Andy

@ Naturtante: falls Du noch gerne fundierte Hilfe möchtest
wie Du Dein Fischproblem ernsthaft in den Griff bekommen
wirst, kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schreiben.

@ Ebo


> Endlich ein Mod der es mal deutlich auf den Punkt bringt.



Radlfahrer !!


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

So - bis Annett wieder da ist, vorläufig geschlossen!


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Mahlzeit.

Danke Christine, aber wir können das ruhig endlich mal ausdiskutieren, auch wenn mir in den nächsten Tagen vermutlich ein wenig die Zeit dazu fehlen wird.
Irgendwann und irgendwo muss es endgültig geklärt werden - wir können es dann auch abtrennen und in der Box weiter "austragen".


@Andy

Schön wäre es in der Tat, wenn Du grundsätzlich verstanden hättest, was ich von Dir/Euch möchte.
Leider spricht da allein schon das eine Wort Richtung Ebo (wie auch immer man es nun interpretieren mag) gegen.

Es geht nicht um Fachwissen, was der eine hat und der andere vielleicht nicht. Es geht um die Art und Weise, wie einige (darunter eben auch Du) es hier an den Mann oder die Frau bringen wollen.
Selbst ich beiße mir bei bestimmten Tips, die nach hinten los gehen können, auf die Zunge und verfasse meine eigenen Beiträge freundlich oder verlinke auf alte, ausführlichere zum Thema. Sooo schwer ist das in 99% der Fälle nicht. 
Genau das erwarte ich ganz einfach auch von allen anderen, die diese Plattform zum Austausch nutzen wollen.
Die verbale Keule nützt in den allerwenigsten Fällen etwas. Wer bitte denkt denn noch nach ob der Fehler bei ihm liegen könnte, nachdem er schmollend von Dannen gezogen ist?


> Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es wieder heraus!


Kennt Ihr diese Worte nicht (mehr) und den Sinn der dahinter steht?

Und genau darum geht es - um den Tonfall, nicht um den fachlichen Inhalt irgendwelcher Beiträge.
Wenn man seine Meinung 2x in einem Thema von sich gegeben hat, dann haben alle Lesenden die Chance, sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. 
Mehr kann ein Forum doch gar nicht bewirken!!

@die restlichen Mitwirkenden
Schön wäre es übrigens auch, wenn dieses unsägliche Nachtreten von allen möglichen und unmöglichen Seiten unterbleiben würde. 
Lasst uns  einen Schnitt machen, das Ganze 1x sachlich klären und dann mit den fachlichen Themen wie normale Erwachsene weiter machen, statt jedes 10. Thema mit Streitereien zu zerreißen. Am Ende können und wollen wir doch alle auch etwas voneinander lernen!
Dafür ist das Forum da und nicht für irgendwelche Kleinkriege. 





> Der Klügere gibt nach.




Ich mache das Thema jetzt unter Vorbehalt wieder auf. 
Nehmt Euch vor dem Antworten meine Worte zu Herzen und denkt mal in Ruhe darüber nach....


----------



## ebo (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Mann CoolNiro es geht nicht darum dass du eine andere Meinung vertritts sondern dass du diese auch vernünftig rüber bringst.

Wenn ich Bemerkungen wie :evil oderc:crazy oder weiss ich was lese da platzt mir der Sack.
Man kann seine Meinung auch deutlich machen, ohne die Leute direkt persönlich anzugreifen.

Und mich dann wieder als Radlfahrer zu bezeichnen. Oder eine PM  zu bekommen weil ich 30 Minuten später meinen Beitrag editiert habe. Nach dem Motto: Musste Volker dich erst anschreiben?

Also bitte. 
Ihr werdet in keinem meiner Beiträge ein :evil :crazy oder andere Beleidigungen finden. Einfach nur eine andere Meinung. Ok das mit der Katze. Dafür habe ich mein Fett abbekommen.

Was ich in diesem Forum extrem feststelle ist eine Cliquenwirtschaft. Und wehe man hat eine andere Meinung.

Wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe mag ich das Forum eigentlich. Aber wenn das hier so weitergeht, mit zum Teil persönlichen Angriffen, auch per PN, dann muss ich das nicht haben.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



> Und mich dann wieder als Radlfahrer zu bezeichnen. Oder eine PM zu bekommen weil ich 30 Minuten später meinen Beitrag editiert habe. Nach dem Motto: Musste Volker dich erst anschreiben?



Hast Du von mir schon mal eine PN erhalten ?

Setz Deine Sätze bitte in den richtigen Zusammenhang
damit hier keine falschen Eindrücke entstehen.

Danke


----------



## ebo (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo CoolNiro.

*Sorry die PN kam nicht von dir.* Von wem sie kommt ist egal.

Aber du hast Recht den Eindruck dass sie von dir stammt sollte nicht entstehen.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Markus und Andy

habt ihr eigentlich # 91 von Annett gelesen?  

Der Schreiber besagter PN will sicherlich nicht mit Andy in einen Topf geworfen werden. 
Auch wird er erstaunt sein,dass hier im Forum PNs "zitiert" werden. 
Auch ein "Stilmittel" der sachlichen Auseinandersetzung


----------



## ebo (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Eugen.
Und wie ich den Beitrag gelesen habe.

Der Schreiber unterstellt mir quasi das mich "Volker" angestiftet hat, den Beitrag zu editieren oder zu ergänzen. Und was soll ich sagen. Ich kennen "Volker" nicht. Ich habe nie mit ihm geschrieben noch sonst mit Argusaugen auf seine Beiträge geachtet.
Das passt doch genau zum Thema.

Und wer sowas als PN schreibt und nicht im Thema, als was könnte man das bezeichnen? Und ich habe den extra nicht namentlich genannt weil ich eben keinen Streit will. Mir jetzt Unsachlichkeit zu unterstellen ist ein Ding. Eher finde ich die PN __ feige.

Mir ist das nun aber alles zu blöde. Ich mach da nen Haken dran und lass es gut sein. Ich brauch das Forum nicht zum leben. 
Schade.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Eugen,



> Hallo Markus und Andy
> 
> habt ihr eigentlich # 91 von Annett gelesen?



#91 wurde selbstverständlich von mir gelesen und
ich hätte auch nix mehr geschrieben, aber soll ich 
Ebo´s erneutes Nachhaken in dem der Eindruck
entsteht ich hätte im bösartige PN´s geschrieben
so stehnlassen?

Da musst Du mir diese kurze Richtigstellung schon
noch erlauben und wirf mich bitte nicht in einen
Topf mit Ihm.

Danke und Gruß
Andy

P.S: Dein ständiges Dazwischenmotzen ohne Inhalt
tangiert übrigens auch #91


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

N'abend.

Um das Ganze mal nach einer kurzen Abkühlungsphase zusammen zu fassen:

- Andy geht es um Tips, die nicht *100%ig* fachlich richtig sind. 
.... welche Tips, die man in einem Forum erhält sind das schon? 10% oder vielleicht 30?
Wenn nur noch die User antworten dürfen, die alles über das sie schreiben, vorher mit einen Augen gesehen und überprüft haben, können wir hier dicht mache. 
Da bin ich mir seehr sicher.

- Ebo gehts um den Tonfall der dabei teilweise an den Tag gelegt wird. 
Damit habe ich auch immer wieder Bauchschmerzen. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich beispielsweise sage "Du bist ein Tierquäler, Du hälst 10 __ Goldfisch in 500l Wasser. Schütte den Teich zu und kauf Dir Plastikfische." oder "Das halten so vieler Fische in einem so kleinen Teich geht auf Dauer nicht gut. Bau einen größeren Teich oder gib die Fische an Leute mit einem größeren Teich ab."
Genauso kann man schreiben "ich bin anderer Meinung, weil..." statt "Leider verstehen nicht alle die hier Tips geben wirklich etwas von den verschiedenen Fischen" oder "Fischblödsinn" zu schreiben, welches beides O-Ton von Andy in diesem Thread ist. :?

Das angesprochene Nachtreten bezog sich definitiv auf ALLE, die es gern mal tun - bewußt oder unbewußt. 
Wenn zwei ein Hühnchen miteinander rupfen, dann müssen sich nicht gleich noch 3 andere mit ins Getümmel stürzen und "Klassenkeile" verteilen. 
Das hatten wir mal in der 5.Klasse und ich fands absolut unschön.... Aus dem Alter sind wir doch längst raus, oder? 
Am besten klärt man persönliche Antipathien allerdings immer noch per PN/Mail/Telefon/persönlich oder setzt das Gegenüber im Notfall auf die eigene Ignor-Liste. 

Ich hoffe, es ist zu verstehen, um was es mir insgesamt geht.
Das Ganze sollte doch ein lösbares Problem(chen) für alle darstellen, oder?


Schönen Abend und angenehme Restwoche.


----------



## Mylex20 (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Elritzen oder andere Anglerfische.... 

Einfachmal die Angler nach kleine Köderfischen fragen ... 

lg Dennis


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

Hallo Annett,

was das ständige Hick-Hack und Ton angeht stimme
ich Dir vollends zu, das könnte auch anders gehn.
Da fass ich mich auch an meine __ Nase, aber wie das 
so ist gibt dann halt oft ein Wort das andere.

In einem Punkt aber stimme ich Dir nicht zu:



> - Andy geht es um Tips, die nicht 100%ig fachlich richtig sind.
> .... welche Tips, die man in einem Forum erhält sind das schon? 10% oder vielleicht 30?
> Wenn nur noch die User antworten dürfen, die alles über das sie schreiben, vorher mit einen Augen gesehen und überprüft haben, können wir hier dicht mache.
> Da bin ich mir seehr sicher.



Es sollte sehr wohl jeder erstmal überprüfen ob das auch stimmt
was er schreibt, *wenn es um lebende Tiere geht*.
Wie hier zum Teil, sei es aufgrund falscher Beratung oder persönlicher
Selbstüberschätzung, mit dem "Haustier" Fisch umgegangen wird
ist einfach nur zum 
Da spricht die Rubrik Fischkrankheiten doch Bände.
Wer hier unverantwortliche Wischiwaschi Tips gibt
macht sich klar mitschuldig am Leid der Tiere.
Darum steh ich auch zu diesen Ausagen von mir nach wie vor,
auch wenn du sie aus dem Zusammenhang heraus gerissen hast:



> "Leider verstehen nicht alle die hier Tips geben wirklich etwas von den verschiedenen Fischen" oder "Fischblödsinn" zu schreiben, welches beides O-Ton von Andy in diesem Thread ist.



Darin steckt einfach nur die Wahrheit, die sich viele hier denken,
aber nicht sagen traun. 

Es reicht doch schon, was der vermeintliche "Fachhandel" den
Leuten suggeriert, nur damit Sie Ihre Baumarktschüsseln mit
Fischen vollstopfen.

Soviel Eigenverantwortung gegenüber Lebewesen kann man von
jedem Forumsmitglied das ein bischen quer liest doch erwarten,
diesen Mißstand nicht noch zu unterstützen, oder ?

Viel Freude an Euren Fischen und viel Freude Euren
Fischen mit Euch, wünscht

Andy


----------



## goldfisch (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



Mylex20 schrieb:


> Elritzen oder andere Anglerfische....
> 
> Einfachmal die Angler nach kleine Köderfischen fragen ...
> 
> lg Dennis



Hallo, Als FFH Gruppe 3 Art besteht für die __ Elritze in  allen ¿ (Ironie) Bundesländern Fangverbot. Ob sich Eigenzucht lohnt, weis ich nicht. Da ist es bestimmt einfacher __ Goldfisch- und Koinachwuchs einzusammeln. ps. Es gibt auch mindestens zwei deutschsprachige Raubfischforen mfg Jürgen


----------



## simon (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*

hallo zusammen
Mal wieder ein sehr spannendes Thema,für das es keine Lösung im Namen aller User geben wird.
Für mich liegt das an den verschiedenen Ansichten/Sichtweisen/Standpunkten der User.
Das entdeckt man schon bei der Ansicht der Forumsseite,denn da haben wir schon die erste Unterteilung/Aufgliederung in verschiedene Ansichten wie denn der richtige Teich aussieht.
Naturnaher Teich,Koipool,Schwimmteich oder nur ein Miniteich?
Manche haben z.b. Substrat im Teich um ihren Fischen einen natürlichen Lebensraum zu schaffen.
Andere lehnen genau dieses ab,um ihre Fische vor Infektionen,zu hohem Keimdruck usw.
zu Schützen.
Wer hat denn in diesem Fall recht??
darauf wird es wohl keine RICHTIGE Antwort geben,weil beides teils richtig ist.
Deshalb ist Streiten auch nicht die Lösung.
Aber sich darüber zu Unterhalten,Meinungen auszutauschen,sich in den Standpunkt des anderen hineinzuversetzen oder es wenigstens zu versuchen das sind Möglichkeiten die wir hier haben.Deshalb komme ich 5-6 mal die Woche hierher,um Hilfe zu erbitten,mich auszutauschen,mir Tips zu holen oder mir mal wieder tolle Teiche/Fische anzuschauen oder einfach nur nett zu Chatten.

Eigentlich sollten wir uns in einer welt in der es fast nix mehr für umme gibt, freuen ein solch tolles forum völlig für umme(kostenfrei) zu haben.wir solltn die betreiber welche die kosten auf sich nehmen nicht verärgern durch irgentwelche sinnlosen streitereien,welche den haussegen schiefhängen.
gruss simon


----------



## Barbor (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Hechte füttern??*



simon schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten wir uns in einer welt in der es fast nix mehr für umme gibt, freuen ein solch tolles forum völlig für umme(kostenfrei) zu haben.wir solltn die betreiber welche die kosten auf sich nehmen nicht verärgern durch irgentwelche sinnlosen streitereien,welche den haussegen schiefhängen.
> gruss simon





Hallo 

Genauso sehe ich das auch ....


----------

